# Clueless newb from New Jersey



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I've recently decided that I would like to pick up this sport as a hobby because owning a compound bow appears to me like the epitome of awesomeness. 

I'm an 18-year old college student with too much time on his hands, so I was wondering if the helpful people on the boards would be able to help me with a few things:
1. Can anyone recommend to me a shop that specializes in archery that I'd be able to go to to try out bows and such? (I've heard Ray's Sport Shop on 22 was rather bad)
2. Is it legal for me to shoot at targets in my backyard?
3. What's the best way for an 18-year old to get into hunting? And where can I find out about the NJ laws concerning hunting?
4. Aside from hunting, what keeps everyone interested in the sport of archery?
5. What kind of information do I need to be able to pick a bow that'd fit me?
5b. Being on the frugal side, would it be that terribad if I go ahead and purchase a bow from craigslist.com?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Wolydarg. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.  I haven't got the answers for you. I'm sure some of our learned friends can assist.  You may need to post your questions in the appropriate forum to get more answers.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

First off I want to say Welcome to Archery Talk. I'm kinda new here to and I have found everyone to be more than helpful with stuff. 
Let me ask you this first. Where in NJ do you live? This way I know wether i'll know where to send you. Next, as far as I know there is no state law stating you're not allowed to shoot your bow in your yard, however there may be an individual township law, so I would look into it if the neighbors can see you. As far as how to get into hunting, you can go to www.njfishandwildlife.com and read all about the laws and stuff regarding hunting in NJ. You can also register for your field test on there as well. Basically, what you have to do is go to your local hunting shop and ask them for the hunter education dvd and booklet. They are free, so dont worry. Take them home and watch the dvd and fill in the booklet. Then register for that field test which is nothing more than going and listening to some classes, taking some pretty easy written tests(which if you read the booklet and watched the dvd you will do just fine) and then taking your bow and arrows and shooting at a 12in paper plate. I think you have to get three out of five in the plate. Not real sure because it's been over ten years since i've done it but everything else i'm sure is the same. On to the next question. I think everyone is kept in the archery community because of the same reasons as any other hobby. It's difficult to master shooting the bow and arrow, and when you finally do, they have come out with even better technology for you to try. Faster bows, quieter bows, lighter bows, you can name it. You are going to want to shoot your bow in the off season so you keep your shoulder in good condition for the following hunting season as well as to get out to some shooting events and mingle with all these crazy people from here and other clubs in your area. I will recommend going to Bent Creek 3D range next year and shooting at some of their events. Great course, great people, couldn't ask for more. As far as information you need when you buy a bow. When you go to an archery shop in your area and tell them you are new to archery and want to start, they will know what to check. This will include your draw length, draw weight(which I would suggest about 60lbs to begin with until you get your shoulder muscles acustom to shooting then you can bump up to maybe 70lbs) right handed or left handed, these sort of things. Finally, let me say this about buying a bow from craigslist when you know nothing about the sport. You are probably not going to know what to look for and you're going to end up screwing yourself in the long run. You can go to a bunch of local archery shops and find a low end market bow, brand new, set up for you exactly, for about $500.00. When I say low end, don't think i'm saying junk either. These low end bows are pretty awesome these days. Then, in a few years if you enjoy the sport as much as I think you will, you can sell it and buy an even nicer bow. 
Good luck to you and if you have any questions about anything, let me know. Hell, if your close enough to where I live, I'll be happy to show you some stuff and give you some ideas. I'll even take you to the good shops in this area of Jersey. It's always good to have new young men and women getting into bow hunting. This way we can keep our heritage alive. Talk to you later.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

NJlungbuster said:


> <post>


Thanks for all the helpful answers. As for where exactly I live, I live in New Brunswick, NJ while I'm at school, but my house (with the backyard) is in Bridgewater. 

So I should set aside around $500 for a setup?


oneida4life said:


> Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


I'm confident that once my housemates see and have access to a bow, they'll be very willing to play with it. :wink:


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Welcome from another NJ dweller!

Simon Peter's is a great shop, but it is in Netcong, so that would be quite a drive for you.
.


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

Eric W said:


> Welcome from another NJ dweller!
> 
> Simon Peter's is a great shop, but it is in Netcong, so that would be quite a drive for you.
> .


Simon Peter Sports Co is only 43 minutes (according to google maps) from my house, but that's all highway, which means it should be closer to like 30? :wink:

If it's highly recommended, a 30 minute drive isn't bad


----------



## NJlungbuster (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure how far they are from you but you may also want to swing by Harry's Army/Navy and Sportsman's Center. Both of which are in Bordentown on Rt 130.


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

NJlungbuster said:


> Not sure how far they are from you but you may also want to swing by Harry's Army/Navy and Sportsman's Center. Both of which are in Bordentown on Rt 130.


Just google mapped them, they're about 45+ minutes away, but there's two pro shops in that region, so I'll definitely check it out when Kris Kringle swings by this year :tongue:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Wolydarg said:


> Just google mapped them, they're about 45+ minutes away, but there's two pro shops in that region, so I'll definitely check it out when Kris Kringle swings by this year :tongue:


I live in the New Brunsick area and both these shops are within a half hour. From Bridgewater, a little longer.

But, they are both excellent shops.

I am talking about Harry's and Sportsman Center.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a few more questions if you all don't mind:
1a. When's the time I'm most likely to get a good deal at a pro shop like Harry's Army and Navy or another shop like that? Do these pro shops have like winter clean outs or something like that?
1b. Keeping with the frugal theme, is it generally better to get a whole package for say $500 or would it be easier to buy each part individually when(if) it's cheaper? (do those opportunities even arise?)

2. I've been doing a bit of researching in archery and found that I'm left-eye dominant. This is weird because I'm left handed when it comes to fine motor skills (writing) but right handed when it comes to other stuff (throwing a ball). My right arm is also significantly stronger than my left. Should I just hit the gym and start focusing more on my left arm?
2b. Speaking of working out at the gym, which muscles are used exactly to operate a bow? 

I'm aiming to get my first bow when I get some holiday cash come New Years, and I'd be willing to wait for march for my b-day to help alleviate the deep whole that'd be in my pocket from picking this hobby up :tongue:

Thanks for all the replies and help thus far, ArcheryTalk is great =]


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

I live in NJ..Lambertville area.. I have a 45 lb pse recurve with silencers and new string,set up to shoot off the shelf and can be yours for a drive to my house and a 100.00 bill:wink:
Welcome....


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Nj*

Hey, How's it going? Simon Peter is about 20 mins from where I live and from Bridgewater all you need to do is take 287 North to 206 North and its in andover...It will prob take you the better part of an hour to get there reallistically. You can also look up Targeteers in SadellBrooke, Its just a little ways up the park way from Where you are? Where do you go to college?

Mike


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

bowhunterdave said:


> I live in NJ..Lambertville area.. I have a 45 lb pse recurve with silencers and new string,set up to shoot off the shelf and can be yours for a drive to my house and a 100.00 bill:wink:
> Welcome....


Heh, appreciate the offer, but it's still a bit too soon for me to buy a bow, I'm not too good with impulsive purchases ><



friedm1 said:


> Hey, How's it going? Simon Peter is about 20 mins from where I live and from Bridgewater all you need to do is take 287 North to 206 North and its in andover...It will prob take you the better part of an hour to get there reallistically. You can also look up Targeteers in SadellBrooke, Its just a little ways up the park way from Where you are? Where do you go to college?
> 
> Mike


I go to college at Rutgers University, which is about 20 minutes away from Bridgewater. And apparently it's the 20 minutes away from all the proshops mentioned so far =[


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Rutgers*

I'll Be at Rutgers next saturday for a friends birthday on Guilden or Hatrwell I think. If you have any questions I'd have no problem helping you out. Also depending on your draw length I have about 5 bows sitting at my house doing no one any good. Theres also a pretty good shop in Madison If i remember correctly.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*Ahhh, Rutgers....*

I got my BA and my wife there in the middle 1980s.

Still have both!
.


----------



## Wolydarg (Aug 29, 2008)

friedm1 said:


> I'll Be at Rutgers next saturday for a friends birthday on Guilden or Hatrwell I think. If you have any questions I'd have no problem helping you out. Also depending on your draw length I have about 5 bows sitting at my house doing no one any good. Theres also a pretty good shop in Madison If i remember correctly.


Haha I live on Guilden Street, right across from the Krauser's =]


----------



## Eric100 (Sep 20, 2008)

friedm1 said:


> Hey, How's it going? Simon Peter is about 20 mins from where I live and from Bridgewater all you need to do is take 287 North to 206 North and its in andover...It will prob take you the better part of an hour to get there reallistically. You can also look up Targeteers in SadellBrooke, Its just a little ways up the park way from Where you are? Where do you go to college?
> 
> Mike



Simon Peters is a good place to look. They are an all around sport-shop, not archery only. Sig Borstadt or Strictly Archery are great places to look becuase they are archery only and you will find them extremely knowledgable. Targeteers is strictly archery and has quite a bit of equipment, but you will wait around forever to be treated rudely - then you'll find them a bit pricey all-in-all. PS - 4 times they told me they had items in stock, I took a 45 minute drive over to find out they not only didn't have those items, but in 2 cases, never even carried any of the manufacturer's products. 

As for your $500 question -Once you buy the bow, you may find that you will also pay about the same, again, (or more) for accesories and service - all depending on the quality you choose to purchase. (My opinion - purchase quality so that you learn using good equipment) However, some manufacturers are selling setups that are reasonable. I believe you can get a Bowtech Tomkat for $500 that comes with a setup that will get you on your way and shoots very nicely.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

